
Client-side MVC is not a silver bullet - cleverjake
http://mir.aculo.us/2013/02/26/client-side-mvc-is-not-a-silver-bullet
======
stephenr
I am quite frankly shocked.

You're telling me that trying to shoe-horn complex application logic into
JavaScript is not just going to magically work, and that generating views
server-side and using minimal JS to provide "cosmetic" improvements still
works best?

</sarcasm>

